# UKC Rally vs AKC Rally experiences



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie and I are going to try UKC rally next month.

Assuming one knows the rules and the exercises, I was wondering for those who have done both forms if the experience is similar. Is Rally Rally regardless of organization?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are VERY similar. I'm sure others can help more, but as I recall the 2 major differences are that in AKC, if you miss a sign completely it's an "IP", 10 points off, whereas in UKC it's an NQ.
In UKC, you can stop and ask the judge if you should repeat a sign and they can answer you Yes or No. 
The signs are quite similar. I believe they're on the UKC website.
We did both (levels 1 and 2) with no problems going from one venue to the other.
Hope that helps!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Honestly, I noticed almost no difference. Barb was right when she said that if you don't redo a sign, you NQ instead of getting an IP like you would in AKC Rally. I *think* you can only redo one sign once (I will have to check on this). 

I have done both levels 1 and 2 and the only difference I noticed regarding signs was the weird running recall in level 2. If you move onto level 3, the back up three steps is a little different (in my opinion, more difficult than in AKC) and the honor is done with the handler standing in heel position next to his or her dog.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We got that one too, it's downright WEIRD!




goldengirls550 said:


> I have done both levels 1 and 2 and the only difference I noticed regarding signs was the weird running recall in level 2.
> Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ Haha. So many people failed or lost major points that sign because they forgot to finish or they started calling their dog as soon as they took off... (I was one of them costing BOTH dogs 3 points because I forgot to finish! You'd think you would learn at least for your second dog if you are running 2 dogs in the same class :doh::doh

Also, the offside figure 8's are more difficult (at least before our judge really explained them) since you go around all 4 dishes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

at my last UKC rally trial I was at the "360 right" sign, and couldn't find the next sign. So I just kept doing 360's until I finally saw the next sign. Poor Tito was probably dizzy as heck!
Then I asked the judge (about the 360 sign), ummmm, should I repeat that one?
She paused.....uhhhhhhh....yeah......
heeeheee


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha too funny! Speaking of handlers messing up their dogs' runs, my first ever Rally run (AKC), I did a 270 right instead of 270 left. Well, I guess there was a reason there was only one option as their was a ring gate to my left. Aubrie was convinced the gate was going down. 

I can't say this enough, but I really think that the dogs deserve a _separate_ score from the handler's score!


----------

